# Yahoo SiteBuilder - Who Knows PHP....HELP!



## momon2acres (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello

First I use Yahoo! as my host and Site builder as my design tool.

I have found a major flaw (one of many im sure) in their SSL secure pages.

If I use a Sitebuilder form within the SSL page, it's properties cannot be overridden. So what occures is that the information entered onto the form on the ssl page is then displayed on a confirmation page that is not secure. 

I have tried creating a secure confirmation page and point the redirect to that page but it doesnt work. Creates a yahoo page not found error.

According to the last TEch person I spoke to (1 or 30 or so) I need to create that landing page with php.......I dont program or write (thats why I use sitebuilder) so I dont know what to do. I thought I could import my own form bypassing sitebuilders forms, within microsoft publisher...and i cant get it to upload. Is there a place I Can hire someone to fix just this issue? Anyone familiar with Sitebuilder who understands what I need to do?? :4-dontkno


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't use sitebuilder, but he's probably talking about the PHP function "header" which redirects browsers to a new page. You really don't have to be a PHP expert to put this in - it's one of the easiest functions to use.


```
<php
header("Location: http://www.yoursite.com/yourpage.html");
?>
```
I'm not really sure how you're doing this or how you have things setup...so I can't really give you the best answer on this.


----------

